# Roo is at Tufts



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo Bear is in the ICU at Tufts. His Sodium and Chloride were so low on the blood I drew last night that we started him on IV fluids this morning. This afternoon I transferred him to Tufts for an ultrasound, urine culture, and monitoring his electrolytes. We will see how things look tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie, i've been wondering how Roo was doing, continuing prayers for Roo Bear. Please update when you can. rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so sorry but at least you know Roo will be in good hands. Any idea of what's going on? Are you up in that area? I didn't realize it. Sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We are about an hour and 15 min from Tufts. We think it is his kidneys failing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Jackie, I am so sorry that you little Roo bear is continuing to have health problems. I'm glad you have good care for him...plus you have our well wishes. MiMi sends kisses.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Jackie. I am so sorry. I will keep both you and Roo in my thoughts.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Roo, but I hope he is doing better soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Roo.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jackie  Will keep Roo (and you) in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for Roo ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie... I'm so sad to hear little Roo is having such problems... Know I'm keeping him in my prayers!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear. I'll be thinking of Roo.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I hope he's better soon!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

So, so sorry. Please keep us updated.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Your Roo is in our prayers! Hugs to him from Yukki, Genki and me!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Jackie. I hope you get some answers for little Roo.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Jackie, so sorry to hear this. Will keep Roo in my prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending prayers to you and Roo!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hugs Jackie xxx love to you & your little Bear!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Roo.
Hopefully you will be able to post happier news really soon.
Sending prayers for your little boy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie...so sad to hear of Roo still being so sick. I meant to ask you how he was...haven't been on here much lately. Please know I am keeping Roo in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You and Roo are in my thoughts and prayers, Jackie.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be praying for little Roo Bear, and you and your family. I know how hard it is to wait for test results, but will keep positive thoughts along with prayers that the results are not what you fear.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackie, my heart stopped momentarily when I read the update on Roo  I hope his kidneys fully recover and that his electrolytes normalize. I'll be sending over many positive thoughts and prayers for you, Roo, and his vet team at Tufts. I know you are so knowledgable, but it doesn't make it easier to see your Roo bear go through all that he has been through- let us know if there is anything we can do for you. ::hugs::


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I'm so sorry about your sweet Roo-Bear..I pray he improves and you can bring him home, soon. Even though he is in great hands, I know you wish you could be there with him...:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, please know that in this difficult time we are here w/surrounding thoughts and prayers. I know how serious this is and just hope against hope that soon he will be "up and at em". You will have a fine team at Tufts and I know they will do their very best for you and for him. Chin up and sweet healing wishes.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers for Roo.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie, keeping you and Roo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Roo. He is in good hands and we are all thinking of you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

keeping little Roo in my thoughts... :heart:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is home. His electrolyes dropped to a critical level last evening. He is feeling better today. We will try fluids under the skin at home 1-2x/day and see how that goes.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope Roo Bear continues to get better.I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh good to hear that he's home. Sending good thoughts and prayers that he continues to feel better and do well with the fluids.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Praying that the fluids you give Roo Bear will help. I'm so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

jmm said:


> Roo is home. His electrolyes dropped to a critical level last evening. He is feeling better today. We will try fluids under the skin at home 1-2x/day and see how that goes.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel better and get well soon, little beauty. You're both in my heart and prayers.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear he was able to go home and I hope he's back to normal soon!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad he is home and with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy home-coming Roo! Enjoy your family & try & get better little Buddy!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo has slept since he got home. I've spent most of the day sitting with him. He is not at all his normal self. He is very lethargic. He did eat for me, which is a good thing. If he still isn't well tomorrow I will put him on IV fluids during the day at work with me and bring him home at night. I feel that this is a "bandaid" to keep him going until my husband is home to say goodbye. There is something desperately wrong with his kidneys.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, it seems I remember your DH is in military service? What time frame are you expecting his return? I am so sorry for what you are all going through! My heart goes out to all of you! Oh my.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jackie I'm so sorry Roo is in trouble. I'm praying for the sweet boy and for you. :wub: I'm happy for you that you can keep him with you day and night and treat him too. What a blessing. Dam those kidneys.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie i'm so sorry to hear that Roo Bear isn't doing well. I'm glad that you can be with him day and night and also give him fluids, he's very lucky to have you for his mommy. My heart is just breaking for you. Hugs and prayers to you and Roo Bear. :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Praying for you and Roo. Please keep us posted


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, prayers for you & your DH & Roo Bear.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Jackie, I am so happy that little Roo has the comfort of your presence all day. That's probably what he wants most at this point. and God bless all of you :wub:.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> Roo has slept since he got home. I've spent most of the day sitting with him. He is not at all his normal self. He is very lethargic. He did eat for me, which is a good thing. If he still isn't well tomorrow I will put him on IV fluids during the day at work with me and bring him home at night. I feel that this is a "bandaid" to keep him going until my husband is home to say goodbye. There is something desperately wrong with his kidneys.


Jackie, my heart is breaking for you. Thank God that Roo is able to be with you and that it is you caring for him with the IV's, etc. Even though he is not well ... it has got to be a comfort to Roo knowing that his Mommy is there with him. 

I am so sorry and feel so sad for all of you. I wish a miracle would happen for Roo.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> Roo has slept since he got home. I've spent most of the day sitting with him. He is not at all his normal self. He is very lethargic. He did eat for me, which is a good thing. If he still isn't well tomorrow I will put him on IV fluids during the day at work with me and bring him home at night. I feel that this is a "bandaid" to keep him going until my husband is home to say goodbye. There is something desperately wrong with his kidneys.


Jackie, just read about Boo - I'm so sorry he's not well. The pain for me is still so fresh; I can only imagine how you are feeling now. My heart goes out to you. You were so supportive to me when I lost Gimme; I wish I could do something for you. All I can offer are prayers.
Lots of love,


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jackie  I'm glad you are able to be with your baby around the clock until your husband gets back. I'm sending you and Roo hugs and love...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Praying for your Roo Bear, Jackie. He is a strong little one and I pray that he will pull through this.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jackie, sorry, haven't been on in a bit, praying for dear Roo Bear.

Hugs and Love


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please accept this prayer for Roo! 
*Prayer for a Sick Pet*
*Heavenly Father,
Please help us in our time of need,
You have made us stewards of (name of pet).
If it is Your will, please restore him (her)
to health and strength.
I pray too for other animals in need.
May they be treated with the care and respect
deserving of all Your creation.
Blessed are You Lord God,
and holy is Your name for ever and ever
*​


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Saying a prayer for you and the Roo Bear. I'm so glad you can be close to him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:tumbleweed:

Just checking back to see how Roo is fairing? :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I don't know how I missed this post. I'm heartbroken about Roo. He is such a special little guy.

Sending prayers that there will be a miracle and that he will recover. Hugs to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I haven't been on SM in a while and just read your last posting. I'm so sorry that Roo is going through this.:smcry: I wish there was something that could be done but I know that you're doing everything possible. Please know that we're all here for you and praying for sweet Roo. :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Roo*

Jackie--Today is Monday 12 November. Have you got an update on Roo? Keeping him and you in my prayers. Abby


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jackie you and Roo have been in my heart and in my prayers since I read this yesterday. I feel at such a loss because you are always such a tremendous help whenever myself or anyone of us here need advice. And there is just nothing I can do for you or say to you to help at this time. I'm just so sorry. I hope it helps a tiny bit that so many of us here care about you and wee Roo.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Roo*

Jackie, Today is Monday 12 November. Do you have a update on Roo? Praying for you and Roo. Abby


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Roo*

Jackie, This is Abby (Daisy's Mommie). Todya is Monday, 12 November. Do you have any updates on Roo? Praying for you both..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo had a pretty decent day today. He was starting to get dehydrated by mid-day, so we gave extra fluids. I'll give another dose before bedtime. He perked up enough this evening to make the rounds at work, saying hi to everyone. He is eating his kidney diet very well. I'm going to see if I can pick up a few different kidney diets to keep the variety going. He's skinny!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Jackie. Sounds like you are doing all you can possibly do with the best specialists out there. Hoping for a miracle rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> Roo had a pretty decent day today. He was starting to get dehydrated by mid-day, so we gave extra fluids. I'll give another dose before bedtime. He perked up enough this evening to make the rounds at work, saying hi to everyone. He is eating his kidney diet very well. I'm going to see if I can pick up a few different kidney diets to keep the variety going. He's skinny!


I'm so glad that he had a good day. Hoping that diet helps. Are there any holistic products that might help the kidneys?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie i'm glad to hear that Roo Bear had a decent day today and feeling well enough to walk around and visit and say hi and great news that he's ate good. Continuing prayers for Roo Bear, you and your husband. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Jackie, thinking about you and Roo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - just checking back on Roo. Wondering how he's doing? Hope he's improved.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers for precious Roo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Things are going okay...his electrolytes are stable, but he is drinking and urinating TONS. He's lethargic, but happy. Hopefully we'll have a nice family weekend to enjoy Roo.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So glad to hear that his electrolytes are stable, Jackie. I will keep this in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you all.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy to read that Roo's electrolytes are stable and he is comfortable. I so hope you have a nice weekend with dear little Roo. Hugs. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm hoping he has a good weekend. :wub: I am so sorry Jackie I didn't realize your Roo was having serious kidney issues. 
xxx


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope that you have a fabulous weekend with Roo. Is that him on your avatar? I love that photo. The flying thru the air with hair in the wind is just beautiful.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tough times for sure, Jackie! He is lucky to have you to care for him. Sending you a big hug. Hang in there sweet boy!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying you all have a wonderful family weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackie, just thinking of you and Roo bear. Hoping for the best and sending many hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more good thoughts and wishes for Roo.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hugs to you both!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Keeping you in our prayers. He sure couldn't be in a better place. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Roo. :smootch:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your baby.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers for you and Roo.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and dear Roo. I hope you have a great, happy weekend together.


----------

